# live rock? Curred not curred?



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I have found some live rock on craigslist that some guys were selling locally, what type of live rock should i watch out for, or what dont i want? and what is the method i should take to putting them in, do I just put them and thats it, or do i have to have a procedure? Also what is curred live rock and non curred live rock, thank you guys for the compliments, I will be getting some live rock this friday-sun, I will post pics to show you what i got 
Thank You


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

or how do i cure a uncurred rock?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Great question. 

"Cured" refers to the die off of life that occurs on and inside the live rock after it is transported. This is primarily an issue after the rock is shipped from the ocean, because a LOT of die off occurs. Given that you are transporting rock from one aquarium to another, very little if any die off will occur. I would personally wrap the rock in wet newspaper during transit (wet with saltwater) and add it directly to the aquarium when you arrive home, with not acclimation.

If for some reason the rock has a very noticeable odor... I mean a bad unusual odor... then you will need to cure it outside of your aquarium. You can do this in a storage tote filled with salt water, doing regular water changes. Skimming helps. See this thread: http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/ for pictures of my live rock curing container and "skimmer". 

When you handle the rock be cautious. Don't worry to much about it, but at least take a small look at where you will be placing your hands before you do so.


----------

